# Foreign Vessel.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Looking from my window towards Albert DK in Hull I can see the bridge and gantry of a stern trawler on the landing berth. I cannot see her fishing number but across the side of the bridge she has the letters/ no written V3JR3. Any body any ideas please, its been a long time since a foreign treawler landed here. Cheers Jan.(Thumb)


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

its a trawler called sapphire, she has a light blue hull i think she was ex iceland, i think she has called her on her way south maybe--jerry


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for that, I see she is still there. Cheers Jan


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

her right name is SAMPHIRE ex BRETTINGUR built 1973 now registered in belize 
-- JERRY


----------



## fishdockroad (Sep 4, 2006)

*Arctic Freebooter*

Hi all,

recently acquired the ships bell off the Arctic freebooter. Dont know if theres anyone on here who may of sailed on her?


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

the ARCTIC FREEBOOTER H362 built 1966 had plenty of history, how did you get the bell -- jerry


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi ya
I think my friends father in law may have been in her as cook (in the 60s/70s) his name was Arthur Reddinpenny ( think thats how you spell it) he was from down St Georges Rd Hull, I meet him in Edmonton Canada as he had immigrated there
All the best
Hughesy


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

is this trawler ?

http://togarar.homestead.com/a7.html


pierre


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

see :

http://www.123.is/album/display.aspx?fn=vopnafjordur&aid=57430


pierre


----------

